# WildBlue plugs in its 1st customer



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

By Kelly Yamanouchi 
Denver Post Staff Writer

In the rural area of Strasburg nearly 40 miles east of downtown Denver, Theresa Tuttle just got her first taste of high-speed Internet at home.

"It's amazing - all the things you can access in a short period of time," said Tuttle, who until Wednesday had only a dial-up connection.

Tuttle, whose home a few miles outside Strasburg is surrounded by open fields, is the first - and so far only - customer of satellite Internet provider WildBlue Communications of Greenwood Village.

WildBlue's plan to bring its satellite Internet service to rural areas around the United States without high-speed alternatives has suffered setbacks in recent years, so this week's nationwide launch comes a few years later than originally planned.

*More*


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> WildBlue's plan to bring its satellite Internet service to rural areas around the United States without high-speed alternatives has suffered setbacks in recent years, so this week's nationwide launch comes a few years later than originally planned.


I see that WildBlue has a FAP (Fair Access Policy), pretty much like the other satellite option(s). Power users need not apply.

--- WCS


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Only 10GB a month on the lower tier? Gezee, when I was playing with Linux earlier in the year, I'd average 2GB an hour. This seems to be more affordable then either of the other providers though.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Upfront costs are still too high for me.


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

On their highest plan, their FAP kicks on at 22,000MB (not to be confused with 20GB). At the max download speed of 1.5Mbps, I could hit their FAP limits after only 32 hours of use. Pathetic.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

zmark said:


> On their highest plan, their FAP kicks on at 22,000MB (not to be confused with 20GB). At the max download speed of 1.5Mbps, I could hit their FAP limits after only 32 hours of use. Pathetic.


Any plan based on bandwidth is likely to become a bottomless pit of surcharges. My T-Mobile wireless plan has unlimited bandwidth for $30/m. The others (Verizon, Cingular, Sprint) all had a usage cap and up-charges last time I checked.

Like Wildblue, I'm sure Voom remembers their first customer. As always, I wish them only the best of luck. We need more.


----------

